# Trailer organization..Ideas?



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

get a closet door shoe hanger, its basically a big tarp the size of a door with pockets for shoes. Attach that to the trailer door, makes handy place for brushes, hoofpics, fly spray, vodka, etc


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

My husband built me a storage bench on one side. I apolstered the top...the top flips up to allow us to store boots and other items, but gives us a seat when changing clothes in the trailer.

I also purchased a grid system that we attached baskets to for storing various items.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

